# Welcome to our Networking Section :)



## craigwhiteside (Dec 13, 2007)

ey guys welcome to the networking section talk about all your problems here and have a good time, if you have a problem then dont be afraid to ask.
hope you enjoy it here and wiz FTW!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow this was much needed thank you craig / w1z.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 13, 2007)

well overdue. thanks.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 13, 2007)

aww , ill help anyone who has a problem with their network or anythin related to networking, i am very adapt in LAN/WAN technologies theories and concepts, i know how to properly set up a medium sized network on my own, i know quite a lot about networks and am the best at my class (or so the teacher says ) so come make threads, share ideas about networks and generally have fun


----------



## Kreij (Dec 13, 2007)

Wowz, iz this fer like meetin' girlz 'n stuff?

Just kidding, congrats on your new forum CWS !


----------



## panchoman (Dec 13, 2007)

This will make an excellent addition to TPU, good job craig!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 13, 2007)

Umm...  good question...  should forum be use to discuss firewalls as well, or is that more software, because if so, I would rename this forum, "Network Related"


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 13, 2007)

well there are two types of firewalls really, hardware and software. but we will see what wiz decides


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 13, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> well there are two types of firewalls really, hardware and software. but we will see what wiz decides



You are the networking guy!  Come on and make up your mind!  Do you think you should rename it?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 13, 2007)

I dont want to suggest forum overkill, but a forum on "Security", incl. Firewalls, hard and soft, Antivirus, Malware, etc. would be VERY HELPFUL.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 13, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> I dont want to suggest forum overkill, but a forum on "Security", incl. Firewalls, hard and soft, Antivirus, Malware, etc. would be VERY HELPFUL.



Ya...  security is not networkings but...

OK! 

Networking and Security Forum

FTW


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 13, 2007)

hmm, still trying to decide on the structure of the section, need this planned out xD

maybe call it General Networking, and subdivide it into other sections like, Network Hardware and Network Software and Security


----------



## panchoman (Dec 13, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> well there are two types of firewalls really, hardware and software. but we will see what wiz decides



dont forget that you man this forum now! i would say hardware firewalls would definently be eligible for this section. software firewalls are shaky, but if we could get a forum put into the software category about security as lemonade suggested(great idea btw), then software firewalls are definently for that forum. 

its your call man


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 13, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> hmm, still trying to decide on the structure of the section, need this planned out xD
> 
> maybe call it General Networking, and subdivide it into other sections like, Network Hardware and Network Software and Security



EXACTLY!  That is perfect.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 13, 2007)

i am thinking about subdividing it because networking is so big now that it has soo many other fields it can branch out too.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 13, 2007)

i need to learn about linux wireless networking, especially the command line side,
using a linux distro i dont know if i can mention lol


----------



## effmaster (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you so much the both of you, networking is one of my biggest walls facing me. lol.

Wile E can speak for me when I say I was and still am in a big need for some help in networking.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

hehe , its not hard just think that everything is an interconnected mess like this


----------



## effmaster (Dec 14, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> hehe , its not hard just think that everything is an interconnected mess like this



lol wow thanks for that photo its effing amazing, it puts what _ once had to deal with at my NASA internship to shame. (I had to deal with 12 different computers and sort out which cable was supposed to go with each one lol (took us hours finding each one and then labeling it))_


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 27, 2007)

*newcomer!*

Network software and hardware are the next things I want to get involved with... as a fresher i believe your help will prove most welcome! Thank you vm!


----------

